# ROOTING DROID BIONIC 4.1.2



## naturalstamina

I am attempting to root a Bionic for a friend and it is becoming more of a headache than anything. I've rooted many phones, learned the manual way with my Gnex, then upon getting a new one, choose to always use toolkits as its easier, and not really necessary to go through all the SDK set up for manual.

Anyways, im looking for a way to root. I've tried petes rootkit, and the one found here ... http://droidbionicroot.com/droid-bionic-root/how-to-root-ics-on-droid-bionic-and-motorola-android/

all give me errors and fail to push the files.

Is root currently unavailable for the 4.1.2 bionic or am i missing something?


----------



## mardoon

No root on 4.1.2 yet ;(

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## TwinShadow

The only way to obtain root is if you had root on ICS 4.0.4. If you had none and went straight to JB OTA, you're out of luck.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

I do have root on ICS 4.0.4 but can't take the OTA update. I've downloaded it 4 times with no luck. Any suggestions on what I'm doing wrong? I used voodoo root keeper, defrosted apps, and disabled SU (as far as I know)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## mardoon

i just FXZ 4.0.4 using SamuriHL's House of Bionic. Thank You SamuriHL! then i took the update.and all is good.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

So your on rooted jb?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Fadtydawg




----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

Dang I was really hoping I wouldn't have to fxz this time. I've done this enough times, I should have known better lol


----------



## TwinShadow

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28127-obsidians-for-jb-ota-updatefxzrsdromsrootwipthreadsguidessafestrap/page__view__findpost__p__1135553

This is how I managed to keep root after the OTA to JB. I basically started with a stock ICS (had TiBu backups, so not much would of been lost anyway), rooted it, used rootkeeper to make a backup, flashed the OTA update in stock recovery, let it do its thing, then followed the instructions I quoted there from that point. That's how I was able to keep root through the OTA. Of course, if flashing directly with the FXZ of JB, then there is no root exploit currently. At least we hope that'll change in the near future, but we'll see soon enough.


----------



## kschang

There's a mention of a Linux-only root (had something to do with a Linux Samba share) on DroidRzr forum by DJrBliss

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/16518-root-motoshare-2-old-bug-new-exploit/


----------



## dreality

The Method Absolutely works. I have run it through on My Bionic that I took an OTA update to the face with. I am reposting instructions here, just to spread the word:

Dan has done it again and left with a bang. You can ROOT a fully stock Bionic XT875 or Razr XT910 with OTA or factory installed Jelly Bean JB 4.1.2.

I am reposting from another forum via member L7iharsha of xda-developers, I ran through the steps and it unconditionally works. YOU WILL NEED LINUX. This can be accomplished through using an ubuntu live image ( i386 only for the provided scripts ) (the live image can be in the form of a cd iso, virtualbox, or usb utilizing unetbootin, Virtual Box, or a regular linux box (if you are a regular linux user, you will need to either symlink or replace the included adb binaries with the proper for your arch type ) The exploit involves utilizing a samba/cifs connection so you will also need this computer/box available on the network that your Droid can connect over WIFI link with. Without Further waiting, here is the following:

Once you Booted into Ubuntu..

Type


Code:


mkdir /tmp/share

Install Samba Package


Code:


sudo apt-get install samba

Edit the Config for file samba as mentioned Below


Code:


sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf

add the following Lines as mentioned below


Code:


[share]<br />
path = /tmp/share<br />
available = yes<br />
valid users = guest<br />
read only = yes<br />
browsable = yes<br />
public = yes

save it then Create username through this command


Code:


sudo useradd guest -m -G users

then Set password (type when prompted twice)


Code:


sudo passwd guest

then Set Samba Password (same password as before)


Code:


sudo smbpasswd -a guest

Then restart Samba Server


Code:


sudo restart smbd

Download the Files, de-archive, and change file permissions


Code:


cd /tmp/share<br />
wget [URL=http://vulnfactory.org/public/motoshare2]http://vulnfactory.org/public/motoshare2[/URL].tgz<br />
tar xvf motoshare2.tgz<br />
sudo chmod 755 run.sh<br />

you'll need to know the IP address of your Linux host, which you can get by running "ifconfig" from your terminal it should be 192.168.xx.xx not 127.5.xx.xx (Unless you have set your network up differently)

Now take your Smartphone and Enable usb Debugging and the make sure that youare connected through WIFI

Open Stock "Files" r "Filemanger App"3rd party apps wont work
Open the "Files" app, and select "Remote storage". Click "Add storage", and fill in fields as follows:



Code:
 

<br />
Host IP address:		[your Linux machine IP address]<br />
Domain name:			WORKGROUP<br />
Shared folder name:   share<br />
User:                           guest<br />
Password:			   [the password you created above]

your phone will be mounted in Linux share to complete process plug in your Phone to Computer Via usb and then type following command



Code:


cd /tmp/share/<br />
sudo ./run.sh

YOU MUST RUN THIS COMMAND VIA sudo. Also your phone will vibrate allot, let it finish vibrating before continuing.

Congrats!u are rooted your RAZR XT910 And Droid Bionic..

Every Credit Goes to Dan Rosenberg i take no credits ....im just re-posting to help people...

Donate to Dan
http://goo.gl/zBGb0


----------

